# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Wilhelmina Kinderziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Wilhelmina Kinderziekenhuis
Lundlaan 6
Utrecht

Bezoek de website van Wilhelmina Kinderziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Wilhelmina Kinderziekenhuis.*

----------


## [email protected]

> Adres:
> Wilhelmina Kinderziekenhuis
> Lundlaan 6
> Utrecht
> 
> Bezoek de website van Wilhelmina Kinderziekenhuis
> 
> 
> *Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Wilhelmina Kinderziekenhuis.*


Bij mijn dochter werd na de hielprik vastgesteld dat haar schildklier niet goed functioneerde, de behandeling met Thyrax werd gelijk begonnen. In het ziekenhuis in Hilversum gaven ze mij de keuze tussen Dr. Van Tinteren en een oudere dokter, die mij het gevoel gaf een lieve opa-figuur te zijn. Daarom had ik voor deze arts gekozen, helaas een zeer slechte keuze. 
Mijn dochter was eenmaal thuis na een maand veranderd in een huilbaby. Alleen in de armen van mij en mijn man was ze rustig te krijgen, ze gaf mij de indruk overspannen te zijn, haar lichaampje was gespannen en haar oogjes stonden onrustig. Ik belde haar dokter en sprak het vermoeden uit dat ze te hoog was gedoseerd, hij zei ze moeten ook aan de hoge kant zitten. Ik accepteerde het niet en zei, ik wil nu bij u langs komen, de volgende dag kon ik komen. Toen hij haar zag zei hij, het ziet er inderdaad uit dat ze aan de hoge kant zit, ze kunnen beter aan de lage kant zitten. Dosering verlaagd, maar na een akkefietje met bloed prikken heb ik contact opgenomen met de huisarts en zijn we overgestapt naar het Wilhelmina Kinderziekenhuis. 
Vanaf die tijd is mijn dochter eindelijk in kundige handen terechtgekomen. Zag die kinderarts in Hilversum haar als een interessant geval op zijn oude dag, hij had het zelf nog niet meegemaakt een pasgeborene zonder schildklierfunctie, hier wisten ze waar ze mee bezig waren en behandelde haar met liefde en niet als "een geval" door haar bijvoorbeeld een stukje omhoog te gooien en kijken hoe haar schrik-reactie was.
Dus mijn advies voor iedereen, ga op je gevoel af en zoek de goede arts voor jezelf en je naasten, blijf niet bij iemand waar je geen vertrouwen in hebt.

----------

